# Taming Turnings in 2010



## CHJ (6 Jan 2010)

______
________*Something basic but colourful to start the year.*..________Click on images for larger view.
________
________________
________








__________________Maple? _____________________(250 X 100mm)

Wood kindly donated by *richburrow*, we discussed the species during a get together last autumn, we came to the conclusion that it was probably Maple, very Sycamore like in the basic figuring but considerably harder than any Sycamore I've handled before.


----------



## hgb (6 Jan 2010)

Hello, C.H.T. They are lovely with beautiful colours are they spalted ?HGB


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2010)

hgb":xvoefyqd said:


> Hello, C.H.T. They are lovely with beautiful colours are they spalted ?HGB



Yes, there is evidence of spalting, I don't know if all the colour is down to that or staining from some other source though. Might be able to tell more when I work the next one from the same slab.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jan 2010)

Nice start to the new year Chas  
Timber looks gorgeous.I take it that this is the other half of plank i had from Rich. :?: 
When i get round to turning my half i will be using the center saver looking at those pieces.
Did you save the centers from these Chas :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (6 Jan 2010)

Lovely spalting on that Chas and an attractive bowl  

JT


----------



## paulm (6 Jan 2010)

Looks great Chas, lovely timber.

Could it be elm rather than maple, looking at the swirling grain and the burrs on the bottom ? Not really seen much elm though and suspect it is probably darker ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2010)

paulm":vgzkj07t said:


> Could it be elm rather than maple, looking at the swirling grain and the burrs on the bottom ? Not really seen much elm though and suspect it is probably darker ?
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Elm had crossed my mind Paul in relation to its toughness, however it's not the same as English Elm I have and it has far more fine texturing (herringbone like) in the plainer portions than the Exeter Elm I've worked.


----------



## Richard Findley (6 Jan 2010)

Hi Chas,

That's quite a bit of wood you've got there :shock: :shock: As you say, a bit Maple-ish but with the dark colouring and some burr-ish-ness as well!! Nice looking bowl, well finished as ever. Not sure if I'd have had such a big foot but I do love the foot detail (I love a good foot on a bowl!!)

Grand job!

Richard


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, 

Richard: the foot dimensions are a trait of mine I think, I know a lot of people talk of 1/3rd in relation to foot size but for some reason I invariably end up nearer 2/3rds, especially on flattish based items. I think it's because I like to see a hint of what is giving 'the lift' to a piece when it's sat on a surface.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2010)

Paul.J":w52exd5g said:


> ...I take it that this is the other half of plank i had from Rich. :?:
> When i get round to turning my half i will be using the center saver looking at those pieces.
> Did you save the centers from these Chas :?:


Yes Paul, that's the piece, best of luck using the CS, I tried coring it by hand but it was far too tough for me to risk it.


----------



## richburrow (7 Jan 2010)

Hello Chas
That looks great   you have done the timber proud.
Happy new year 
Rich


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Jan 2010)

Nice work Chas! and what a lovely bit of wood, it looks like Sycamore, but as you mentioned it being much harder, then it's probably Maple as many others have suggested. Whatever it is, it's really lovely, and worth coring if you have any more, a nest of bowls from that blank would go quite a way to paying for a coring sysytem in itself. 

When I get my new setup running, I'm then going to look into geting a coring setup, I like the look of the Woodcut, but the Kelton system also looks pretty good.

What finish did you use? That close up pic really shows off your finishing, there's not a single mark on it.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## tulsk (7 Jan 2010)

That's a nice piece of work to kick off 2010 with Chas. I really like the form and of course the finish is immaculate. I reckon you're spot on with Field Maple, I turned some just like it not so long ago.
Keep 'em coming and best regards to you, John


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2010)

Aled Dafis":1sx0sfuk said:


> .....
> What finish did you use? That close up pic really shows off your finishing, there's not a single mark on it.
> ......



Cellulose Sanding Sealer, then buffed with Chestnuts Buffing mops finishing with Carnauba Wax, the buffing mops are an ideal way of blending any sealer streaks that remain after basic burnishing of sealer.

Don't believe everything you see in pictures, close inspection will find the odd missed blemish on most of my pieces especially with feature wood, but I've stopped bothering about them, most people don't see them and those that do seem to accept them as par for the course on a natural hand made piece.

Having said that I would be ashamed to be associated with a good many pieces I see for sale in local 'Craft' outlets.


----------



## loz (7 Jan 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Jan 2010)

*CHJ wrote*


> Yes Paul, that's the piece, best of luck using the CS, I tried coring it by hand but it was far too tough for me to risk it.


Should be a good tester for the corer than Chas  
If you want to core what you have left than bring it over and have a play with the woodcut.


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Jan 2010)

Pics please, I'm interested in getting one.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Richard Findley (7 Jan 2010)

Hi Aled,

I've got the Woodcut version which is pretty silly person proof although possibly a little limited as it will only cut 2 different arcs. Here are some pics I took ages ago of me making a little Oak bowl with it:


























This was my first attempt and I hope you agree it turned out pretty well. I hope it's pretty self explanitory but if you have any questions please ask.

Chas, apologies if your post has been side tracked a little   

Richard


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2010)

Richard Findley":19b830f4 said:


> .....Chas, apologies if your post has been side tracked a little


No problem Richard, all constructive information and this is what the forum is for.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2010)

______
________*Todays little project.*..________Wood is Hard dried Beech________Click on images for larger view.
________
________________
________









________












________Not exactly as elegant as a Munro but it looks as though it will serve the same purpose. Still got a Handle to make.

________


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jan 2010)

That looks good Chas


----------



## duncanh (22 Jan 2010)

So this is your home-made version of the Munro cutter head? Looks like it works really well. I've been thinking of making something similar recently. Any particular problems making it or is it pretty straightforward?


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2010)

duncanh":3qo0458u said:


> .... I've been thinking of making something similar recently. Any particular problems making it or is it pretty straightforward?



Would have been a lot neater if not easier had I have had a milling machine :lol:, as it took a bit more personal effort with a file, probably no longer though.

Ensuring you have a method of adjusting the shield, and keeping it aligned when set is crucial.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jan 2010)

______
________*First stab at the adjustable Handle for the Hollowing Tool.*________Click on images for larger view.
________
________________
________


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Jan 2010)

Careful Chas, that is getting to look more and more like a Monroe with each improvement. :lol: Wish I had your skill, 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jan 2010)

Very good Chas.
Will we be seeing some hollow forms now Chas :?:


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2010)

Paul.J":2vzi7hh2 said:


> .....
> Will we be seeing some hollow forms now Chas :?:


I doubt it very much, just need something for deep hollowing of vases with improved safety.


----------



## Richard Findley (30 Jan 2010)

Looking good Chas. So when will you be selling your new tool (for a fraction of the price of the Munro  :lol: :lol: :wink: )

Richard


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2010)

Richard Findley":2bnism75 said:


> Looking good Chas. So when will you be selling your new tool (for a fraction of the price of the Munro  :lol: :lol: :wink: )
> 
> Richard



:lol: :lol: Does put rather a big question mark on the Pricing, although I fully understand the costings of scale when casting components etc. for what are fairly low volume sales.

Guess it's not the tool to take along to Yandles or Axminster this spring.  

I may try for a slimmer version of the head assembly latter on, don't really know if it will be needed at this stage for my intended use.

Main thing is coming to terms with material strength required. Although in reality the cutting loads are quite low due to the limited cutting depths maintaining rigidity is the priority I think.


----------



## johnny.t. (30 Jan 2010)

This looks very impressive Chas 8) My hat is off to you, my tool making just about stretches to sharpening the odd piece of bar :lol: 

JT


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2010)

______
_________*Did this among other bits today
________whilst checking smallest diameter that new Hollowing Tool will cut.*(nose radius of head)___Click on images for larger view.
________
________________
________





________Spalted Beech 185mm High X 54-56dia.
________Bore is 49mm, tool cut easily with no snatches due to catching but is not 
________controllable in my hands to form a smooth continuous bore in this mode,
________had to finish off with a plunge cut with a stiff scraper.


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jan 2010)

Looks good Chas.
Nice piece of Beech,nicely spalted and finished  
I'm sure you will get used to the tool over time and with some modifications to it.How does it feel compared to the Munro tool itself :?: 
What is the handle made from :?:


----------



## CHJ (31 Jan 2010)

Paul.J":28on8ba4 said:


> Looks good Chas.
> Nice piece of Beech,nicely spalted and finished
> I'm sure you will get used to the tool over time and with some modifications to it.How does it feel compared to the Munro tool itself :?:
> What is the handle made from :?:



Mine is somewhat heavier in use than as I remember the Munro, but operates in the same manner in as much as you rotate the head against the rubbing shield until the cut is picked up.
The weight difference is deliberate, it is not a tool I will be using for long periods and I think the extra weight will provide additional damping. Most of the weight comes from the 5/8" shaft and its length, more than is needed.

The Handle:
Aluminium tube from a neighbors scrap Dyson (had a ghastly mauve plastic flex hose on it)
Coiled plastic covered spring flex hose from another old vacuum cleaner as a cover, tight fit. (was doing duty on my router fence)
approx 150mm of softwood core force fit in ally tube and bored to 5/8"
tool shaft clamping ferrule and end cap turned from Steel savaged from old farm bale lifting tine.
Clamping brass 8mm bolt from surplus milking parlor mod kit.
Knob turned from Oak offcut.
and a bit of epoxy for bonding


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2010)

______
_________*Not the most sensible piece of wood to pick for bead detail. *___Click on images for larger view.
_________*Whoever gets it will have to accept it warts and all.*
________
________________
________








________Spalted Sycamore (260mm dia.)


----------



## Steve Jones (6 Mar 2010)

Very nice Chas, I especially like the grain pattern and overall shape. To be honest if it hadn't been for the close up would not have noticed the 'warts and all'

Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Mar 2010)

Ah but they are good quality, well finished warts Chas so they are in fact natural features, not defects...think rustic :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2010)

Bodrighy":efx56yuj said:


> ..think rustic :lol:



Funny you should say that Pete, almost reached for the wire brush to enhance the features and Lemon Oil at one stage.


----------



## johnny.t. (7 Mar 2010)

CHJ":1bda47f2 said:


> .........almost reached for the wire brush to enhance the features ...........



There's hope for you yet Chas :lol:


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2010)

______
_________*Pottery-ing with bits of Beech*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

 






___________Spalted Beech (180mm)_____Spalted Beech (200mm)


----------



## Paul.J (7 Mar 2010)

Very nice looking bowls Chas  
Love the natural colouring of the pieces,and the bead detail looks nice and crisp on all.


----------



## loz (8 Mar 2010)

Very nice Chas,

I love the bead,cove,bead on the rim , and I'm such a sucker for Spalted Beech.........


----------



## johnny.t. (8 Mar 2010)

Nice rim detail Chas and it looks a nice glossy finish. What are you cutting the detail with,do I remember that you have some sort of special beading tool?

JT


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2010)

johnny.t.":326by6u0 said:


> Nice rim detail Chas and it looks a nice glossy finish. What are you cutting the detail with,do I remember that you have some sort of special beading tool?
> 
> JT


https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post416246.html#416246
They are Ashley Isles Steels johnny.

They cost about £70 incl. post & vat. for the set (unhandled), cheating really on the skill front but so much quicker, easier and above all consistent that I'm glad I invested.

POC. [email protected] 

They cut like a glorified scraper, the pointed wings help with the severing of the fibres first, still need to be aware of torn grain though and take appropriate action on endgrain.

I tend to form the beads at given points and work the form to blend between them.


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2010)

______
_________*Another 'warts and all' piece. *___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________








______________________________Spalted Sycamore (290mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2010)

Lovely looking timber and bowl Chas,showing the wood off to it's best


----------



## CHJ (11 Apr 2010)

______
_________*Production of the basics starts again. *___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

________



________Cedar of Lebanon(176mm dia.)________Cedar of Lebanon(143mm dia.)

________








___________Yew (143mm dia.)___+++______Yew (120mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (12 Apr 2010)

Those all look nice Chas  
Starting to catch up now :?:


----------



## frugal (12 Apr 2010)

Wow, that is lovely creamy white Yew.


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2010)

Paul.J":g19ms5ts said:


> Starting to catch up now :?:




_________Slowly Paul, two more done, just a couple of dozen more to go. Job fitting them in, the garden still needs a lot of attention.___Click on images for larger view.


________





______________Yew ____________(160mm dia.)


________

]




______________Yew____________ (143mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (12 Apr 2010)

Couple more nice n's Chas  
Those beads do take the plainess off.Looks good i think


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2010)

______
_________*The collection grows. *___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

__


_____________Yew (127mm dia.)____________Yew (138mm dia.)

________

__


_________________Yew_____________________(140mm dia.)

________

__


__________________Yew____________________(130mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2010)

Very nice bunch Chas  
The Yew looks lovely.
A few rustic looking ones in there Chas :?:


----------



## johnny.t. (15 Apr 2010)

Bit different to your norm Chas , chunky,bits missing!!:shock: A new direction developing?

The top right picture is nice, the beaded/rippled rim is a nice effect 8) 

JT


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2010)

johnny.t.":1oxuc3pq said:


> Bit different to your norm Chas , chunky,bits missing!!:shock: A new direction developing?
> 
> The top right picture is nice, the beaded/rippled rim is a nice effect 8)
> 
> JT



Recipient wants Yew pieces, lots of smaller pieces of branch material full of knot splits etc been in store 2-3 years so am just trying to get the biggest pieces possible out of stock. 
If it wasn't chunky it would have all ended up as shavings and it looks too attractive for that. :lol: 

The beaded rim is something I want to try on much larger platters later on so am using these bits to experiment. The beads also take the eye away from some of the CA fixed splits.


----------



## loz (15 Apr 2010)

Love the stepped beading on the top left, and the crispness of the top right. The two calabash forms at bottom are my favourite though.

Lovely wood, Lovely finish.

Regards
Laurence


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Apr 2010)

If I didn't know better Chas I'd say you were wandering into the rustic side with some of these Chas. The ones with hevily beaded rims are certainly unusual. Not seen any with quite that level of beading bnefore. All immaculate as ever

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2010)

Bodrighy":2jipvsdb said:


> If I didn't know better Chas I'd say you were wandering into the rustic side with some of these Chas. The ones with hevily beaded rims are certainly unusual. Not seen any with quite that level of beading bnefore. All immaculate as ever
> 
> Pete


Rustic would be OK if I had the vision to see how I could use what I have, unfortunately it was all prepared for drying a couple of years ago with a view to small bowls etc. so turning natural edge is not possible for any sort of useable item.

Beads are an in thing at the moment whilst I get used to playing with the tools and the taming of endgrain tearout (they are basically scrapers) and this little lot are giving me an excuse to play on something other than scrap.

A few more odd ball bits coming off the lathe today with any luck.


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2010)

______
_________*Where did the day go, just three to show.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

__

__



_____________Yew (140mm dia.)_____________Yew (130mm dia.)______________Yew (120mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2010)

Three more than me Chas :roll: 
Theres no stopping you is there.
All very nice again.


----------



## johnny.t. (16 Apr 2010)

More interesting shapes Chas. Is the black area on the rim of the last one filled? If so what with?
JT


----------



## richburrow (16 Apr 2010)

Hello Chas, 
good to see that you are busy, I bet the polishing mop is getting a good work out.
Nice shapes and your usual quality finish 8) 
Rich


----------



## CHJ (16 Apr 2010)

johnny.t.":17uqqz98 said:


> ....Is the black area on the rim of the last one filled? If so what with?
> JT


Well spotted Johnny, It's actually a Bark Inclusion infilled with fine used coffee grounds which come out much the same colouring when bonded with CA.


----------



## CHJ (16 Apr 2010)

richburrow":3u0h27u5 said:


> ...I bet the polishing mop is getting a good work out.
> ...



They certainly are Rich, speeding things up no end on these little pieces, far easier to see and blend any sealer build streaks off the lathe and the ability to use Canauba or Microcrystaline instead of soft wax is an advantage as far as handling resistance of the finished item.

I mini batch process at the end of a session, going over several pieces with each stage of buffing thus reducing the time lost changing mops , this is not all that significant, only a matter of a few seconds to change over but I get some sort of perverse satisfaction out of doing it efficiently.

Eagerly awaiting Terrys suppliers to get their act together with smaller mops and more importantly alternate domed mops for the internals, am a bit restricted at the moment with what I have.


----------



## CHJ (17 Apr 2010)

______
_________*A couple more as a change from working the veg. patch.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

__


_____________Yew (130mm dia) ______________Yew (138mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (17 Apr 2010)

Couple more nice ones Chas


----------



## CHJ (18 Apr 2010)

______
_________*That's that lot finished.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

__

__



_____________Yew (135mm dia.)_____________Yew (125mm dia.)______________Yew (110mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (18 Apr 2010)

Bet your glad to see those out the way Chas.
Have you had any split at all :?:


----------



## CHJ (18 Apr 2010)

Paul.J":au46wkx8 said:


> ''''Have you had any split at all :?:



One or two of the 'rounds' you saw being prepared had peripheral splits that started to open up in this warm weather despite being 8-10% and I waxed them when spotted. Some of the shapes are the result of turning out the peripheral cracks.
Nearly all the the branch inclusions had star splits that needed CA stabilizing, didn't loose a complete blank though.


----------



## CHJ (19 Apr 2010)

______
_________*A Spalting we will go, just basics, the start of many more in similar vien .*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________________
________

__


___________Spalted Beech (195mm dia) _____Spalted Beech (190mm dia.)


----------



## johnny.t. (19 Apr 2010)

The first of these two is lovely Chas  It looks like a crotch piece? Wouldn't have guessed it was Yew.

JT


----------



## CHJ (19 Apr 2010)

johnny.t.":2eq4coyp said:


> The first of these two is lovely Chas  It looks like a crotch piece? Wouldn't have guessed it was Yew.
> 
> JT



Your Guess would have more than likely been correct johnny,  they are Beech.

Not exactly a crotch but there was a branch spur somewhere on the piece.


----------



## johnny.t. (19 Apr 2010)

CHJ":35udob11 said:


> Your Guess would have more than likely been correct johnny,  they are Beech.



Prehaps it was the dust from last weeks Yew pieces getting to you Chas :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (19 Apr 2010)

Good start to the next batch then Chas


----------



## CHJ (20 Apr 2010)

______
_________*Todays Spinny Fix. *___Click on image for larger view.
________
________________
________





_____________________Spalted Beech (198mm dia)


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2010)

______
_________*One to fill the delivery box. *___Click on image for larger view.
________
________________
________


_________Spalted Beech (147mm dia)


----------



## Terry Smart (22 Apr 2010)

CHJ":3cpyt3q9 said:


> Eagerly awaiting Terrys suppliers to get their act together.



You and me both. I've resisted ranting too much but it's a wonder some companies stay in business!
They won't have mine for much longer.


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2010)

______
________*Something a little bigger to join the bits and pieces.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________









_____________Ash (203mm dia.)

________*Was rather happy with these little bits the other day.*
________



_____________Ash (80mm dia.)


----------



## Bodrighy (9 May 2010)

Careful Chas, those last two are getting perilously close to looking like hollow forms :lol: 

Just out of curiosity, seeing that you do a lot of what is more or less production turning how long does it take you to turn a bowl nowadays? 

Pete

P.S. Immaculate work as always


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2010)

Bodrighy":xms4ahlf said:


> Just out of curiosity, seeing that you do a lot of what is more or less production turning how long does it take you to turn a bowl nowadays?


Far from production turning Pete, but I do some of the smaller offerings on a batch process basis.

Thinking about it it took about 1-3/4 hours to do the Ash Bowl above from the solid, the split wood log had been drying for a couple of years in an old greenhouse and was down to 8-10 % throughout, I rounded the blank on the bandsaw the other day whilst having a sort out.

I guess nearly a quarter of the time was spent repairing the knot and a split and fussing about the final finish which needed a few reworks by hand to remove blemishes that showed as the gloss was developed.

Thing that puzzles me is how come something as tough as a hunk of dried Ash to turn marks so easily when you are not looking.


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2010)

______
________*Some more oddments.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________

___

____


_______________Ash (135mm)_______________Black Poplar (90mm)______________Ash-Beech (140mm H)


----------



## richburrow (11 May 2010)

Quality Chas  
Speak soon
Rich


----------



## Paul.J (11 May 2010)

More great turnings Chas


----------



## johnny.t. (11 May 2010)

CHJ":1t86u7sf said:


>



Thats a very small foot for one of yours Chas :lol: Nice bowl from a nice looking piece of Ash 8) 

JT


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2010)

johnny.t.":2xdjlnau said:


> Thats a very small foot for one of yours Chas :lol: JT



Yes it is smaller than most, it's a relatively deep bowl for its diameter so should be stable whatever is piled in it.
In two minds whether to have foot at all, awaiting to see how recipient feels about it. Can be removed fairly easily if required.

Thanks for the comments folks- just because I don't gush thanks after every post don't think they are not appreciated.


----------



## loz (11 May 2010)

Lovely Tealight holders Chas.


----------



## mark sanger (11 May 2010)

Nice work Chas, you have been very busy.

I love ash one of my favourite woods. Got such a beautiful grain and colour.


----------



## mark sanger (11 May 2010)

keep coming back to look Chas. I love the ash bowl very much a rice bowl shape that I really like. I find them very restful.


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2010)

mark sanger":319vbay5 said:


> keep coming back to look Chas. I love the ash bowl very much a rice bowl shape that I really like. I find them very restful.


Thanks *Mark*, am trying to sort out the wood pile for stock that can turn into more classic styles of useful sizes but so much of it is too small.
I'm constrained somewhat with output in having to use wood from specific source and home drying larger pieces is not easy without loss.
Hoping to do more green rough turning in future but it's hard to judge what will be requested 12-24 months down the drying line.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2010)

______
________*A bit of WestonbirtYew after two years in the drying.*___Click on images for larger view.

________
________






_____________Yew (335mm dia.)


----------



## Paul.J (12 May 2010)

Great looking platter Chas  
Love the beads on the rim.
How deep are they :?:


----------



## wizer (12 May 2010)

Very nice Chas. That rim treatment is just what the wife's ordered for my next turning adventure. Did you use any 'rhyme or reason' for the spacing or use you engineering natural eye?? 

EDIT: Actually I think I got my Ashley Iles beading tool based on your findings. How do you use it? Bevel up or down?


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2010)

Paul.J":2agey09k said:


> .....How deep are they :?:



About 3mm deep by 4mm wide Paul, depth varies slightly dependant on tool angle so is not necessarily the same on each piece but it's not enough to be able to distiguish.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2010)

wizer":3qz393dq said:


> ..... Did you use any 'rhyme or reason' for the spacing or use you engineering natural eye??


 Nothing so exotic Tom, just the natural spacing of the tool width.



wizer":3qz393dq said:


> .....How do you use it? Bevel up or down?



I use them Bevel Up, I.E. Flute Down so that the 'prongs' are at the bottom, negative scraper mode.

Bevel Down and Flute up is likely to result in a catch as the prongs bite with no bevel support to control depth.


----------



## wizer (12 May 2010)

Thanks Chas, exactly as I thought. But had to think about it for a moment.


----------



## Paul.J (13 May 2010)

Cheers Chas.
They do look a lot deeper which gives a good effect with the grain as you have shown in your piccy


----------



## johnny.t. (13 May 2010)

Very effective rim treatment on this Chas, it adds another dimention to the piece 8) 

JT


----------



## Lightweeder (14 May 2010)

I agree on the beads Chas. What did you use ?


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2010)

Lightweeder":1wfpqn8c said:


> I agree on the beads Chas. What did you use ?


Being lazy I used the Ashley Isles beading tool *LW*, at least I only have to worry about tear-out & not wreaking the whole thing with an uncontrolled slip.

________











I see they have dropped in price a few pounds since I bought the steels Original Thread (Last seen £18 ea. with handle at Yandles)


----------



## CHJ (22 May 2010)

________A little something for local Cancer support fund raising.

________
________







________________Pau Rosa ________________325mm dia._____Colours pop under different lighting angles.


________Unfortunately they will dull down with time and light exposure.


----------



## Paul.J (22 May 2010)

Gorgeous looking piece Chas all round


----------



## johnny.t. (23 May 2010)

CHJ":1kurkqj2 said:


> ________A little something for local Cancer support fund raising


 =D> 

Really nice colours,its a shame if they will fade badly...

JT


----------



## Lightweeder (31 May 2010)

CHJ":13clclfg said:


> Lightweeder":13clclfg said:
> 
> 
> > I agree on the beads Chas. What did you use ?
> ...



Went on holiday soon after posting this, and took a stack of unread issues of 'Woodturner'. Shopping list is enormous, but I'll add one of these. Thanks Chas.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2010)

________*A small dip into a considerable stash of Walnut offcuts *

________Sometimes telephone cold calls can prove to be a pleasant surprise.

________" Hello, my name is ******, is it right that you do wood turning?"

________cautious 'that's correct.'

________"are Walnut offcuts any use to you for turning?"

________'Certainly.'

________Generous local donor could not bring themselves to burn them when they turned up in the firewood.

________Several large sacks and boxes later, collected with alacrity and a few days drooling and cogitating a start has been made.


________


________Walnut and Cherry 78x135mm


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jun 2010)

Very nice Chas  
That'll teach me to hang up straight away :lol:


----------



## wizer (1 Jun 2010)

You lucky %$(£*" :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2010)

________A Bits and Pieces Box.

________
________







________________Walnut & Beech________________120mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jun 2010)

Fantastic looking box Chas and the two wood go well together


----------



## johnny.t. (3 Jun 2010)

Thats an absolute beauty Chas  Looks kind of Tudor stylee 8) 

JT


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Jun 2010)

I.m not the world's biggest fan of segmented work usually but this piece really appeals. As Johnny said has a Tudor look about it. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks, I have an aversion to maxed out segmenting as well Pete, although admiring the skill and accuracy needed to do them.
I must admit to some satisfaction in achieving tight glue joints and aim to use it to achieve decoration without the 'see what I can do' look if possible, which I must admit I doubt I have the patience or skill to tackle anyway.


----------



## loz (4 Jun 2010)

Just simply beautiful.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2010)

________For someone old enough to have arthritic hands that won't flex, still young enough at heart to desire to be in fashion.
________
________


________Walnut & Beech (90mm bore)


----------



## Steve Jones (9 Jun 2010)

Chas,

I haven't had time recently to post comments on your individual items but when I saw these two tone items I just simply had to make time. They're stunning.

Steve


----------



## Lightweeder (9 Jun 2010)

Steve Jones":2fsilna2 said:


> Chas,
> 
> I haven't had time recently to post comments on your individual items but when I saw these two tone items I just simply had to make time. They're stunning.
> 
> Steve



My sentiments too :wink:


----------



## Doug B (9 Jun 2010)

completely agree with the last 2 fellas

It must be very satisfying to look back at the end of the year & see all the lovely things you`ve made.


cheers.


Doug


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the comments all, the segment stuff is rather basic as these things go, this and the laminating is me just trying to use up some offcuts and smaller pieces without producing yet more little bowls. I prefer to segment the bangles to avoid the engrain weak points if you turn them thin.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2010)

________*A Barrel of Laughs this one*, home dried Ash, shall we say rather hard and some spalted beech more the consistency of a field mushroom.

________
________


________Ash & Beech__140mm dia(base) x 120mm H.


----------



## Jenx (9 Jun 2010)

Still catching up with things... and just caught this... Chas thats a great looking piece, I really like that.  
reminds me of an old fashioned merry-go-round, just without the horses !
I can see the 'tudor' bit too ..
its a very _very_ nice piece ... really do like that ! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2010)

Another great couple of pieces Chas


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2010)

________*A few more bits rounded up*, 
________Beech segments presented End Grain to try and get a bit more figuring. 

________Not something I shall do lightly in future, makes finish cutting, especially the inside a little difficult.

________
________







________________Walnut & Beech________________135mm dia.


----------



## mark sanger (13 Jun 2010)

CHJ":2z8qghs3 said:


> ________*A few more bits rounded up*,
> ________Beech segments presented End Grain to try and get a bit more figuring.
> 
> ________Not something I shall do lightly in future, makes finish cutting, especially the inside a little difficult.
> ...



Hi Chas

This is a nice effect and piece. I can only imagine how difficult it must have been as I have never tried segmented work.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2010)

Thanks Mark, very much a learning curve for me, trying to get subtle shading without the fairground raz sometimes seen. Main thing with closed segments is to get the angles spot on and glue edges square to each other. The only challenge from the turning is to get ring joints flat and tool control on differing wood densities can be interesting, especially when it leaves a lot to be desired in 'normal' turning anyway.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2010)

CHJ":3clg13ba said:


> ________A little something for local Cancer support fund raising.


________
________

________ raised *£112 * :shock:


----------



## Lightweeder (13 Jun 2010)

Wow! Is that Zebrano Chas ?


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2010)

Lightweeder":66jf8vnz said:


> Wow! Is that Zebrano Chas ?


African Pau Rosa I believe LW.


----------



## cornucopia (13 Jun 2010)

Brillant Chas- i think that pau rosa is a member of the rosewood family-if so you can certainly see the cocobolo likenes


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2010)

cornucopia":2i59rw9u said:


> Brillant Chas- i think that pau rosa is a member of the rosewood family-if so you can certainly see the cocobolo likenes


Yes I think it is Swartzia spp. George, perhaps Swartzia madagascariensis & Swartzia fistuloides, unfortunately stockists use of generic names like Pau Rosa, ( Portugese for “rosewood") make exact identification difficult, especially if the same business handles imports from central-south america as well.


----------



## richburrow (14 Jun 2010)

That looks great Chas,
Lovely wood and really well turned  
Nice one
Rich


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2010)

_______Royal Worcester Recovery

_______"Any chance you can do anything with this in the way of making a top thingy?"
_______



_______

__

__



________I think it looks somewhat similar to how it must have left the factory.

________


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jul 2010)

I thought for a minute you had started doing decorative work until I read the text Chas. Nice reclamation work. Looks good. 

pete


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2010)

Nice repair Chas  
No doubt it is now better than it was originally


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2010)

Paul.J":2fkie49k said:


> No doubt it is now better than it was originally


Funny you should say that, apparently the start of the rot that lead to the person loosing the bits was that the 'drive disc' (square holed washer) was held in with pins that worked loose and fell out.

My version uses 1/4" C/S brass screws.

Wouldn't like to try and replace the grinder unit, it's bonded in with epoxy by the looks of it.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2010)

________*Little more pottering*, 

________
________




_____________Ash and Laburnum____________85mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jul 2010)

Nice little box Chas  
Think it would look better with a Laburnum knob though to set the lid off more :?:


----------



## gasmansteve (13 Jul 2010)

Love the platter Chas well worth the money
Steve


----------



## Jenx (13 Jul 2010)

CHJ":3kilw51w said:


> CHJ":3kilw51w said:
> 
> 
> > ________A little something for local Cancer support fund raising.
> ...



Chas, thats absolutely beautiful.
And a fantastic result on the charity raising, into the bargain.

The platter is truly stunning.. you must have been really pleased with that... its gorgeous. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2010)

________*A tentative dip into Petes world.*

________
________






________________Hazel Burr________________180mm m/dia.

________
________




______________Spalted Beech______________180mm m/dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jul 2010)

Oh dear does this mean I am going to have start laminating all my scrap wood? :lol: 

They all look good Chas, nice to see the bark stayed intact

pete


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2010)

Bodrighy":2lu9252t said:


> Oh dear does this mean I am going to have start laminating all my scrap wood? :lol:



I should resist the urge Pete, I doubt I'll spoil your pitch on the rustic front and the segment stuff is a pain too far for someone trying to earn a crust.



Bodrighy":2lu9252t said:


> They all look good Chas, nice to see the bark stayed intact
> pete


Seems no logic on the bark security front, most of my Beech which has thin sound bark has shed it during drying, scruffy bits of burr, fruit wood and others with thick spongy stuff that looks as though it will let go as soon as you look at it, has stayed firm. Wonder if the time of year it's harvested has any bearing?


----------



## The Shark (14 Jul 2010)

Hi Chas,

I really like your latest pieces, nice and rustic :lol: 

Have you used the Chestnut buffing system on these?

Malc


----------



## frugal (14 Jul 2010)

CHJ":1rh01apb said:


> Seems no logic on the bark security front, most of my Beech which has thin sound bark has shed it during drying, scruffy bits of burr, fruit wood and others with thick spongy stuff that looks as though it will let go as soon as you look at it, has stayed firm. Wonder if the time of year it's harvested has any bearing?



Yes it does. If you cut the tree down in the spring when the sap is rising the cambian layer (between the wood and bark) is very soft, in the autumn it is a lot tougher. I do remember reading somewhere that if you want to do bark on turning you should harvest the wood in the autumn / winter.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2010)

The Shark":v15ek284 said:


> ...Have you used the Chestnut buffing system on these?
> Malc



Yes Malc, becoming my finish of choice these days, sanding sealer then buff with White diamond then Canauba wax, saves an awful lot of aggro sorting out sealer streaks, dust adhesions etc.
Just occasionally I resort to using the Tripoli but this can be too aggressive on soft woods and can discolour pale woods. 

If item is likely to be handled extensively or splashed with moisture I finish coat with Chestnut Microcrystalline.


----------



## The Shark (14 Jul 2010)

Thanks Chas for your reply, your method certainly seems to work. The finish is very impressive.

Malc


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2010)

frugal":1pofyrek said:


> Yes it does. If you cut the tree down in the spring when the sap is rising the cambian layer (between the wood and bark) is very soft, in the autumn it is a lot tougher. I do remember reading somewhere that if you want to do bark on turning you should harvest the wood in the autumn / winter.


Thought that might have a bearing, unfortunately have little choice on harvest dates as wood arrives as and when storms deem it appropriate and whenever it's thinned and dragged out of the woodland.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2010)

The Shark":248sune7 said:


> Thanks Chas for your reply, your method certainly seems to work. The finish is very impressive.
> 
> Malc



Like every other finish method though it all depends upon the quality of the base surface (sanding) although I find on most pieces I do, as long as I rotary sand and avoid long circumferential scratches cellulose sanding sealer after 240/320 grit is adequate. SS is quite tough and provides a fairly high gloss finish in itself.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jul 2010)

Very nice Chas.
I like the grain effect on the Hazel one.


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2010)

________*Got stuck in a bit of a rut.*
________
________









________Spalted Beech 152mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 154mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 180mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 190mm m/dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jul 2010)

Again they all look good. Have a go at doing some NE end grain while you are at it Chas, you can get some amazing shapes if you turn them wet and dry carefully. Also doing these into crotch pieces can have interesting results.

We'll get you hooked yet :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2010)

Bodrighy":1g8lhiwz said:


> .... Have a go at doing some NE end grain while you are at it Chas, you can get some amazing shapes if you turn them wet and dry carefully. Also doing these into crotch pieces can have interesting results.
> ..



Sadly anything that isn't already stacked up on the shelves that need to be cleared ASAP will have to wait until the next lot of supplies arrive, this lot has been cut up and drying for a couple of years and some of the sizes/cuts shall we say, 'seemed a good idea at the time'.


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2010)

________*More shelf clearing, trying to catch up on requests.*
________
________









________Spalted Beech 137mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 125mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 155mm m/dia.___Spalted Beech 150mm m/dia.

________



_____________Ash 135mm mm


----------



## stevebuk (5 Aug 2010)

brilliant as standard chas, i would like to see these as blanks, then mounted, then turned if you've a mind next time, :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2010)

stevebuk":3uc3dxg4 said:


> ......i would like to see these as blanks, then mounted, then turned if you've a mind next time,


OK Steve, will take the camera into the shed if I get chance tomorrow, I think there's some more similar bits in the heap somewhere.


----------



## richburrow (5 Aug 2010)

Nice looking work Chas 8)


----------



## loz (6 Aug 2010)

Lovely collection as usual Chas. You never seem to put a foot wrong !


----------



## johnny.t. (6 Aug 2010)

Good stuff Chas  I like the two beech ones on the right the shape compliments the natural edge to a tee 8) 

JT


----------



## Lightweeder (6 Aug 2010)

Lovely pieces Chas. I'm glad you still find the time.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Aug 2010)

More nice looking work Chas.
Veg patch is looking great


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2010)

johnny.t.":37s46bdz said:


> ..... I like the two beech ones on the right the shape compliments the natural edge to a tee 8)
> 
> JT



Yes Johnny the shallower ones do look better balanced as stand alone pieces, the spalting on those two was also well balanced and graduated towards the rim, the deeper pair are an attempt to provide small Tree pot covers (small plastic saucer in base)


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2010)

________
________*Rough walk through of my method used for N E Bowl for Steve.*
________
________









________Rough Blank and mounting method

________
________









________True up cylinder/base, form basic outer shape,mark mounting socket, form socket and foot, finish outer turning.

________
________









________Finish Sand, including chuck recess, using higher speed than normal to reduce catch risk on wings, coat with sanding sealer and change chuck jaws.

________
________









________Start by removing Centre but not much deeper than wing height to maintain wing support.
________Work down the sides of the wings with a 30-35 deg nose bevel bowl gouge, keeping bevel parallel to outer face.
________I run lathe at 2000+RPM for this as it reduces risk of tool bounce.

________
________







________Change to a 45-50 deg nose bevel bowl gouge to remove rest of centre, to avoid fouling wings and maintain bevel contact.
________Finish sand and coat with sanding sealer.

________
________






________Reverse mount with plain Nyweb for friction and padded revolving centre.
________Tidy up mounting socket with 6mm bowl gouge, sand finish and seal.

________
________







________Buff with White Diamond, you can see the shine at this stage, Finish Buff with Wax
________Smaller Buffing wheels used for inner at this size and depth but shallower pieces can be done with large mops.

________I normally do these sort of pieces in batches of 6+ to avoid changing jaws, mops etc. any more than necessary.

Edit: Bevel angles references adjusted to comply with these Charts


----------



## stevebuk (6 Aug 2010)

thats a great incite as to how you do your bowls chas, really appreciate this, its nice to know how the other half do it.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (7 Aug 2010)

________*Back to Basics after a request to "keep it simple"*
________
________









________Oak Serving Platter___293 mm dia.


----------



## Lightweeder (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks Chas. As usual, I'll pinch your ideas :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (8 Aug 2010)

Lovely looking platter Chas  
Looks well finished and a nice piece of Oak.


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2010)

________*Another chunk of wood out of the way.*
________
________






___________________Ash _________________255 mm m/dia.


----------



## richburrow (8 Aug 2010)

quality


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2010)

richburrow":266ia847 said:


> quality
> ...



That was not one of the words that were foremost in my mind whilst trying to knock it into shape *Rich*, but thanks anyway, it was certainly tough to handle and I certainly know I've tackled it now.


----------



## richburrow (8 Aug 2010)

Well you tamed the beast Chas and that is a good feeling


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2010)

________
________*Workshop smells as though someones just sharpened a thousand Pencils.*
________
________




____________Cedar of Lebanon _____________175 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (10 Aug 2010)

Nice looking bowl Chas with nice rim and bead detail


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2010)

________
________*A bit of Beech out of the way.*
________
________


_____________140 mm m/dia.
________
________And an unknown species of Root Burr donated by *richburrow* who I considered a friend at the time,
________not so sure now having had the experience of another version of the Dust from H**l.

________
________


______________120 mm dia.


----------



## The Shark (14 Aug 2010)

Hi Chas,

2 very nice pieces there, I particularly like the quality of finish on the second piece. :lol: 

Malc


----------



## richburrow (14 Aug 2010)

hahahahaha
I hope we have not fallen out too badly
It must have been one of those ones that is impossible to get a shaving from, just dust all the way.
Worth it though, done a lovely job with it.
After a while you will forget how horrible it was to turn and have another go, just to be reminded


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2010)

________
________*Bit of a red mist event after finding this oddment in the bottom of a pile.*
________
________


___________Pau Rosa 190 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Aug 2010)

All very nice again Chas,but that Pau Rosa looks gorgeous


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2010)

Yes it's such and intense red Paul, this bits been lying in the shed for a couple of years at least, been having a sort out, part of a project that just did not look right and got slung to the back, put it back on the machine and removed all the fancy bits back to basic shape, I guess someone will take it.
Pity it looses its vibrancy if left in direct sunlight, used MC wax on it to see if that helps at all.


----------



## gasmansteve (15 Aug 2010)

Superb pieces there Chas, now if I could just get me pyro pen out....
Only joking :lol: 
Steve


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2010)

________
________*Banging out the Bangles again.*
________
________


_____Mainly Walnut & Oak (1 Walnut & Ash).


----------



## Doug B (4 Sep 2010)

Lovely work chas.

The good lady likes the bangles, so sunday doesn`t look like being the day of rest i`d planned #-o 


Cheers.



Doug


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2010)

I'll probably be joining you in similar vein Doug, still got a couple of blanks to use up and some other small requests to do of the _ 'if you have time of course' _nature.


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2010)

Very nice Chas


----------



## gasmansteve (4 Sep 2010)

Nice one Chas, bit of segmented turning there :lol: 
Steve


----------



## loz (6 Sep 2010)

Super Chas !


----------



## skeetoids (6 Sep 2010)

Hi Chaz,

I really appreciate your turnings.

I'm beginning to learn a lot about form from your postings.

Cheers,


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2010)

skeetoids":21wzc2jt said:


> Hi Chaz,
> I really appreciate your turnings.
> I'm beginning to learn a lot about form from your postings.
> Cheers,



Well someone has to post examples of what not to do haven't they. :lol: 

I'm afraid I treat the spinny hobby as just a means of relaxing in the shed without too much thought about the outcome other than concentrating on safe practise and easy tooling options.

I continue to post some of my output more as encouragement for new starters than for any other reason, so many high end gallery pieces get exposure, well deserved exposure in most cases but in my opinion they can be counter productive for a new starter struggling to control basic tooling and being disheartened at the steep curve they see ahead of them.

Items and shapes that leave the premises on a regular basis tend to get repeated, they are obviously the ones that strike a cord with the majority of my visitors/outlets.

I'm old enough to have gone through a whole selection of craft/artistic quests as fashions and new boy toys changed, these days I just do my thing without any pre-conceived target of form or style, the stuff is basic, simple and as some would say mundane.
I don't care as long as the finish is the best I can achieve I know that's at least one factor that I can take some satisfaction from.


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2010)

________
________*Another hour spent between digging spuds and other chores.*
________
________




_____________Walnut/Oak & Ash__________Beech 115 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (8 Sep 2010)

An hour :shock: 
Take me that long to sort all the bits out and set up :lol: 
Couple of great bangles again Chas,but not so keen on the ribbed bowl design :?


----------



## CHJ (11 Sep 2010)

________
________*More bits of Beech..*
________
________




__________________195mm_________________155 mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2010)

________
________*Fungal Sandwich*
________
________




_____________Beech 150 mm


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2010)

________
________*Pottering again*
________
________




____________________Ash & Walnut 160 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Sep 2010)

That gap at the top is getting smaller Chas.You'll soon have it down to 1/2" :lol: 
Are you using your Munro tool to do these :?: Looking good


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2010)

Paul.J":1fb4hzgn said:


> That gap at the top is getting smaller Chas.You'll soon have it down to 1/2" :lol:


Not much chance of that Paul, these are 'users', folks want somewhere to stash all sorts of bits and pieces so they can find them again. 



Paul.J":1fb4hzgn said:


> Are you using your Munro tool to do these :?:



Not a great deal Paul, still get on better using my home made HSS (orland) cutters and 1/2" round nosed scraper on the harder, dryer woods. Bulk of undercut and centre body widening is done with lathe in reverse so that I can see what I am doing without having to rotate headstock or lean over lathe.


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2010)

________
________*The long road to Xmas starts.*
________
________




____________________Pau Rosa 115 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Sep 2010)

Christmas :shock: 
Good reminder Chas  
Lovely boxes Chas.


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2010)

________
________*Spalted Beech.*
________
________







_______________________________________200 mm dia.


----------



## loz (15 Sep 2010)

Very Very nice Chas, love the rim


----------



## Elaine (15 Sep 2010)

Really beautiful turning. You certainly inspire me as a beginner.
Thanks
Elaine =D>


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2010)

Very nice Chas  
There is a nice shine to em.Is this the buffing :?:


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2010)

Yes *Paul*, all the recent pieces have just been sanded down to 240/320, sealed with cellulose sealer, (diluted about 30% in the case of the spalted stuff to aid penetration) and then buffed.

Protection layer on the last piece is carnauba followed by MC for added finger resistance. 
Some of the others have been a mix and match of the same, with a bias to MC on the ones likely to be handled a lot.


----------



## Steve Jones (15 Sep 2010)

Some really nice items have been added on here Chas since I last looked at your thread, I particularly like the spalted beech.

Regards

Steve


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2010)

________
________*Mark II a bit taller.*
________
________







_______________________________________190 mm dia.

Need to try a few more of this sort of shape to get a balance between base diameter and stability with contents.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Sep 2010)

Very nice Chas  
Lovely piece of wood.

*CHJ wrote*


> Need to try a few more of this sort of shape to get a balance between base diameter and stability with contents.


Have you seen the write up about base dia in the latest woodturning mag. :?:


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2010)

Paul.J":3l3ohwj0 said:


> ....Have you seen the write up about base dia in the latest woodturning mag. :?:



The one by Richard Shock? yes Paul, I'll go along with the 1/3rd or less rule for aesthetics and in general the majority turn out about that but some of my 'users' are sometimes as much as 1/2 for stability if they are expected to be used for 'hand dunking' contents, also tall user vases are not appreciated if the contents have to be arranged for balance as opposed to effect.
I think the wood figuring also has an impact on the piece, sometimes a base just seems right and yet when measured is way out of the accepted norm.

But then I just turn and as long as it gets a thumbs up or even just acceptance from the quality control manager and the main outlet it saves me carting it over to my neighbors firewood store.


----------



## CHJ (19 Sep 2010)

________
________*Some Ropy Beech.*
________
________





_______________165 mm dia.
________
________*Some Rotten Beech.*
________
________





________________145 mm dia.


----------



## Santos (19 Sep 2010)

Wow, the figuring and form on the Beech is superb. How did the wood turn? Did you have to soak it in something first to make it more workable, due to it being fairly rotten? 

Dan


----------



## CHJ (19 Sep 2010)

No soak before or during turning Dan, it was not that far gone, just sharp tools to stop the tear-out and minimum sanding so as not to hollow away the softer spots.
Cellulose sanding sealer, several coats on the spongy bits to finish until saturated, this hardens it up.


----------



## Santos (19 Sep 2010)

Ahh, thanks CHJ, I’ll remember this when I’m turning spalted wood, or severely rotten stuff! 

Dan


----------



## Paul.J (20 Sep 2010)

Very nice Chas for rotten wood  
How did you do the rope effect :?:


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2010)

Paul.J":3p6gf6xe said:


> ........How did you do the rope effect :?:


Crown Spiralling cutter Paul, only just getting to know it, need to explore wood species and hardness etc, like most of these things a lot more to it than the videos would have you believe to get the result you were aiming for.


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Sep 2010)

CHJ":3qm74ix1 said:


> Paul.J":3qm74ix1 said:
> 
> 
> > ........How did you do the rope effect :?:
> ...



Is that similar to the Sorby one Chas or something different? Where is it sold or is it on a test drive with you?

It's one tool I would like but am not prepared to fork out £100+ for it from Sorby.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2010)

It's a new Crown version Pete, very much a clone of the Sorby system and by the looks of it the cutters are Interchangeable .

It's priced lower than the Sorby and its adjustable rest support is much simplified but quite as effective.
At the moment I am not in much of a position to pass any critical or otherwise comments as I have still got quite a learning curve to climb.

Rough texturing of a surface is easy to achieve but clean spirals are not so easy on harder woods, I need to try some softer species and greener woods for effect.


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Sep 2010)

Thanks Chas, I'll keep my eyes open for it

Pete


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

This is what it looks like Pete:


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Sep 2010)

I haven't found it for sale anywhere, is it on the market yet?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

Well it is appearing on Crown show stands, whether there is enough interest in a limited sell item to interest distributors or whether Crown have enough produced yet to offer it I don't know Pete.


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

________
________*Pau Rosa.*
________
________







_______________________________________145 mm dia.


----------



## loz (22 Sep 2010)

Love that wood, and the design you have used Chas.

very classy


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

loz":1nq7865r said:


> Love that wood, and the design you have used Chas.
> 
> very classy



Seem to have a thing going for these fold over rims at the moment *Loz*, initially driven by blank faults that needed turning out, the gouges seem to have a mind of there own exploring thin walls and flowing curves as I use up some of the bits of wood that are clogging things up somewhat in the shed..
I too love the vibrant colour of fresh cut Pau Rosa, just unfortunate that it loses it over time if exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2010)

Lovely piece of wood Chas,and used well  
I still can't see why timber like this and Yew lose their colour when we turn and finish them. :? 
I have found some more Yew that i cut a few years ago and it still has it's lovely bright colours as when it was cut.
Is it the finishes we apply that make them lose the vibrant colours :?: [/quote]


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2010)

More likely the UV light they're subjected to when on display I think Paul.


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2010)

________
________*Spalt, Polish & Paint.*
________
________







_____________Beech 145 mm dia.__________Beech 156 mm dia.__________Sycamore 195 mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Sep 2010)

All very nice Chas  
Getting a bit adventurous aren't we :lol:


----------



## Turnr77 (28 Sep 2010)

Chas, just read the whole thread, some wonderful pieces you have tuned here, especially the yew one of my favourite timbers. need to spend more time with my lathe and get up to speed again, now you and others work on here has inspired me.

Nick


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the Forum *Nick*, missed your posts re: Isca woods and pear Wood on Sunday, I have always found Paul at Isca very helpful and accommodating.
Thanks for the comments, all very basic stuff from me but it keeps me out of other mischief whilst I'm in the shed.


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Sep 2010)

Didn't know Icsca was there until I was chatting to a turner in the craft tent at Frampton show who told me about them, but then I haven't probably touched the lathe in 4-5 years at least  Got some nice Oak and a slab of London Plane to butcher


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2010)

________
________*Something with a bit more flow than the bits & pieces over the last few days.*
________
________










_____________Spalted Beech__________200 mm dia.


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Sep 2010)

Lovely piece there, but is it my eyes? The shot of the underside seems to have a protruding section at the 7 o'clock position.


----------



## CHJ (29 Sep 2010)

Turnr77":2gfheda0 said:


> Lovely piece there, but is it my eyes? The shot of the underside seems to have a protruding section at the 7 o'clock position.


It was the bit of wood propping it up--I've moved it out of the way. :lol:


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Sep 2010)

Thought I neede my eyes tested


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2010)

Lovely looking pievce again Chas


----------



## CHJ (30 Sep 2010)

________
________One of the bigger bits from the current bits and pieces clearout.
________
________





______________Spalted Beech_____________186 mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2010)

________
________Something a bit different amongst the recent oddments clear out.
________
________





_____________Beech 110 mm H.


----------



## Lightweeder (17 Oct 2010)

Nice beads Chas. Perfectly turned. Did you use a spindle gouge for those ?


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2010)

Lightweeder":1wmom07y said:


> Nice beads Chas. Perfectly turned. Did you use a spindle gouge for those ?



No I cheated E, I used a A.I. beading tool.
I'm afraid I usually manage to screw up on one or two if I try that many freehand.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Oct 2010)

I don't see that as cheating Chas, if it woks (and it obviously does) go for it. You do quite a lot of beading on your work so it makes sense to cut down on the time and possibly mishaps.

Can you see the bottom of your scrap box yet?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2010)

No and there are at least 8-9 more to go Pete, please call in if you are venturing up to Brum in the near future, loads of small bits of walnut and ash etc. for finials and hooks etc.


----------



## Lightweeder (18 Oct 2010)

Thanks Chas. On my shopping list for Harrogate :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (18 Oct 2010)

Nice looking pot Chas  
Those beads are looking crisper all the time.


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2010)

Paul.J":16gl8ost said:


> ---Those beads are looking crisper all the time.


It's mastering the end grain that's the secret as always Paul, it's only a scraper system married to a couple of chisel points after all. Most of the usual methods of dealing with it help though.


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2010)

________
________*The only shape I could think of that would save some of the markings*.
________
________


_______________Ash 110 mm


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Oct 2010)

I can see why yu were asking for sites with shapes and form Chas, Must be running out of ideas LOL. Have you googled things like roman, greek etc pottery? Image searches can bring up a load of different forms.

pete


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2010)

Hi Pete, yes I have, 
I was quite surprised by the proportions of Base, Mid, Neck diameters on some of the regular output from the potteries. I guess a lot depends on the fashion in the respective eras.
Just hoping someone else would add some reference material links to that thread.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Oct 2010)

Nice Tea lighter Chas  

*CHJ wrote*


> I was quite surprised by the proportions of Base,


You mean they look sturdy :?:


----------



## CHJ (23 Oct 2010)

Paul.J":1ijw9rjb said:


> You mean they look sturdy :?:


In a good many instances, yes Paul, I guess it reflects the desire to resist a breakage from toppling over, neck proportions are often quite wide also, nearer 50/50 than thirds, the Moorcroft stuff floats my boat in most cases, I guess it's something to do with what one's been conditioned to seeing on display in the nations treasure homes.

Must concentrate on preparing my next batch of blank material to accommodate some of the forms.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Oct 2010)

I can see the form that we see quite a lot of in wodturning,where the base is narrower and turned under in the classic pottery styles but they mostly seem to have a foot on,or a wider base :?


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2010)

________
________*Another bit of Richards split personality wood.*
________
________










_______________Root Burr ____________________130 mm.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Oct 2010)

Very nice Chas  
Looks like a rotting Apple.Love the colour of the wood.
What is the wood used :?:


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Oct 2010)

Love this wood great shapes too, what wood is it?


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2010)

Wood unknown, general consensus when discussing it with the Donor, "richburrow" was that it was a root burr and originated in Australia.

*Paul,* if my memory serves me correctly you have a couple of pieces you keep trying to hide at the back of the bench, needs a small faceplate and plenty of screws, somewhat frangible to rely on spigots alone for main shaping.


----------



## Turnr77 (29 Oct 2010)

Don't know if it's just me but there is something about wood like this with it's pits, holes and imperfections that really appeals to me. It is just very, very honest wood ( if that makes sense?)

My favourite piece I have turned (out of not too many items) is a peace of Yew that had a branch growing through at some time that was not completely obvious until I started to turn a bowl. The branch ran through and has created 2 defects either side it is basically unfinished the interior not fully formed nor the finish completely perfect as to me to do so would have lost too much of the charcter of the wood, but to me it is superb, I can sit with it in my hand for ages just running it through my hands. 

Is it just me?


----------



## Paul.J (29 Oct 2010)

*CHJ wrote*


> Paul, if my memory serves me correctly you have a couple of pieces you keep trying to hide at the back of the bench, needs a small faceplate and plenty of screws, somewhat frangible to rely on spigots alone for main shaping.


Do you mean those cubes of wood with the holes in Chas :?: 
This piece looks a lot darker than the last one you turned :? 
I keep picking em up wondering what to do with em both. :?:


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2010)

That's the ones *Paul,* why do you think it's taken me so long to spin them up :lol: 

Colour in shot is just down to my lighting, getting the contrast/brightness levels somewhere near. The high gloss finish is just about impossible to light without glaring reflections. The actual colour ranges from Dark Cherry Red to Dried Blood Red dependant on light and viewing angles.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Oct 2010)

I will have to get them turned Chas  
I did make enquiries some time ago about the wood and was told it was some sort of Aussie root which had been got at by some grub,hence the holes :?:


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2010)

Paul.J":2ifbos2v said:


> ...
> I did make enquiries some time ago about the wood and was told it was some sort of Aussie root which had been got at by some grub,hence the holes :?:



No way are they grub holes Paul, they are too random in form and have associated long splits with the equivalent of bark inclusions in them.












The outside looks as though it has been subjected to fire damage, flash forest fire?


----------



## Paul.J (29 Oct 2010)

I was sent a picture of an infested piece Chas,that the supplier was selling,which i can't find now,and it looked very similar to what we have.


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2010)

________
________*A couple of little afternoon Bon Bon dishes.*
________
________






_________Labelled as Myrtle [Australian Acacia/Wattle?]____________________(150mm)


And no, that is not a flat on the rim at 11 o'clock in the 3rd image, just a strong light reflection off the MC wax finish.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Nov 2010)

Those look nice Chas  
Your finish seems to be getting shinier all the time,or is this down to the timbers used :?:


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2010)

Down to the buffing system Paul, causing me considerable problems with my photos due to reflections.


----------



## Steve Jones (1 Nov 2010)

Chas,

Don't know which camera you use but would a polarizing filter help to reduce the reflections or applying it in some form in photo editing software ?


Steve


----------



## mark sanger (1 Nov 2010)

Hi Chas

Have been looking through this thread. Lovely work.


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mark, afraid there's no deep philosophy behind most of it, other than I decided when I first started that if I managed to produce anything then the finish had to be the best I could achieve. 

Recent years have seen a deeper meaning to a great deal of the basic bits I do in that they are made from local woodland that is part of a 'healing retreat' people who find solace in the surroundings often take a little something home with them as a reminder and point of contact, occasionally they commission something from a particular piece of storm damage or woodland clearance. So little 'users' are the norm and I can just relax in front of a bit of spinning wood in my own time, without filling too many rooms in the house to overflowing.


----------



## skeetoids (1 Nov 2010)

Chaz,

These pieces have got YOUR philosophy written all over them!

Beautiful, simple, clean, elegant work and as always, finishing to die for!

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2010)

Steve Jones":38j74rxx said:


> Chas,
> Don't know which camera you use but would a polarizing filter help to reduce the reflections or applying it in some form in photo editing software ?
> Steve


Not had much luck with them so far, I have several from my 35mm days and a 'digital' variety from my camcorder but so far had little joy. Lights are diffused with a couple of layers of flood masking fabric but It's still too directional in the tent. I think I'm going to have to experiment with just using them to flood the small room I shoot in and lower the shutter speed if I want to keep the depth of field.


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Nov 2010)

Do you have a flash gun and a mount on your camera Chas? If you do then you could used 'bounced flash' by aiming the flash upwards and stopping up the aperture using your manual setting.


----------



## The Shark (2 Nov 2010)

Hi Chas,

Have been having a look through this thread.
You do seem to have the finishing off to a fine art :lol:

Something else for me to aspire to!!

Malc :lol: 

PS Sorry, can't help you with the photography


----------



## CHJ (6 Nov 2010)

*Paul.J* turned up this, How to photograph really glossy woodturning, By John Lucas article the other day and sent me the link, thanks Paul, a good refresher for those of us who have 'been there done that' in a past life and a good introduction for newcomers to the subject.

Warning PDF is 7.48 MB.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Nov 2010)

There's got to be an easier way than that though Chas. He has a dedicated photo studio and all the gear to go with it. A couple of spots and a tent would surely suffice. Not that I am any example  . I just snap mine off on the dining table or outside on a fence post. Latter seems to work best.

pete


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2010)

Bodrighy":24vxs34d said:


> There's got to be an easier way than that though Chas. He has a dedicated photo studio and all the gear to go with it. A couple of spots and a tent would surely suffice.



Pete I have a good quality tent and a couple of high wattage equiv.. low energy daylight floods. (still treat most items as plonk it shoot it and go) but from time to time do spend a few minutes playing to try and find the "Golden Fix" that will allow a "Set it and Forget it" setup.

Do need a graduated background but can't justify the £50-60 at the moment though.

As is mentioned if anything the Tent or any diffusion fabrics make matters worse with glossy items as they spread the light reflection area, the very fact that you are defusing the light makes the use of polarizing filters a non starter.


----------



## wasbit (10 Nov 2010)

This may be of interest to someone.

Hama Mini Photo Studio 60x60x60cm £19.99 Delivered

- http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=101036

There is also a smaller 40cm size at £13.99 Delivered.

Regards
wasbit


----------



## George Foweraker (2 Dec 2010)

Such beautiful work and generously donated for cancer support.
That i s wonderful.

Regards George


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2010)

Last of the bunch for 2010 I think, Sycamore 240mm dia.


----------



## The Shark (5 Dec 2010)

That is very nice, Chas :wink: 

Super piece of wood, very pleasing shape which allows the markings of the wood to show through, and your usual excellent finish.

Malc


----------



## johnny.t. (5 Dec 2010)

Lovely warm colour there Chas 8) Was that Sycamore solid with that much spalting or did it need a bit of gentle tool control?

JT


----------



## Paul.J (5 Dec 2010)

Well Chas this might be your last piece for the year and what another good year it has been seeing all your turnings and with plenty of good advice for the rest of us along the way  
So i for one will be looking forward to seeing what you come up with next year.
This is another lovely looking piece of timber you have produced and turned well and managed to hide the reflections of the lights on this piece a bit better


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2010)

johnny.t.":4e7th62y said:


> Lovely warm colour there Chas 8) Was that Sycamore solid with that much spalting or did it need a bit of gentle tool control?
> 
> JT


The whole slab, courtesy of Rich Burrow some time ago was figured/coloured/burred throughout, this piece had an area of bark occlusion/and junk running through part of it which needed CA fixing.


----------

